# OC Cert/ Recert



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I have 2 classes gonig this month and have approximately 2 and 2 openeings (In each class). ANyone interested in getting it let me know PM.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

There is another OC Course next week and Union has 4 open spots. Anyone needing certification or re-certification can contact him via email at [email protected]


----------

